# Engine fan running after car is turned off?



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Just curious if anyone else has noticed their cruze doing this, but recently I've noticed that after I get home from work or a longer drive the radiator fan will be running for about five minutes after I get out of the car and lock the doors. Never experienced this with the cruze before but had a recent update installed by Chevy last time it was serviced so I'm wondering if this is normal or if I should be concerned?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This ECU update is what caused this behavior. It's programmed to run the cooling fan to blow air at the turbo to keep it from "coking" the [semi-synthetic Dexos-1] oil when the car is shut off.

See ChevyMgr's post on p.2 of this thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12898-fan-running-when-shut-off-2.html


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds good to me! Just wanted to male sure it was normal behavior lol thanks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

This is normal behavior for pretty much any vehicle with electric fans (stock)


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mine has done it since I bought it


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I want this feature.. I have read on here that when members get their tunes they just tell Trifecta that they want that turned on and volla it's on.. But for some reason when I ordered my tune and tried to get that turned on I am told that it's not possible.. Guess I am just not in good enough with the "group" to get perks..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

My diesel Cruze does it also and since I live on the upper part of a hill, it almost does every time I come up the hill and park the car in the garage. I have just come to ignore it and go in the house.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

All I have is whine w/o cheese when I park the car. Guess I will keep this in mind whenever I order a tune.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> Just curious if anyone else has noticed their cruze doing this, but recently I've noticed that after I get home from work or a longer drive the radiator fan will be running for about five minutes after I get out of the car and lock the doors. Never experienced this with the cruze before but had a recent update installed by Chevy last time it was serviced so I'm wondering if this is normal or if I should be concerned?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Hello The Butcher,

I am glad forum members were able to help answer this for you. Continue to enjoy your Cruze! If additional questions arise, please contact us so we can help.

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Must baby my Cruze, well its my baby, LOL. Never had that happen with this car, but is typical for all electric fans to run after the engine is off if the temperature is well above 235*F. What is your temperature gauge showing when it does this?

Another key cause is having a bunch of insects jammed in the condenser blocking engine air flow. Try to keep that condenser clean. Also lets your AC compressor last a lot longer, with an insect jammed condenser, high side pressures can easily get over 400 psi!

They didn't make it easy to clean the condenser on the Cruze, shame on them for that, bet the guy that designed it this way has his ears burning from my cussing. Ha, blame our US military for teaching me how to cuss.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe someone can help me. Believe it or not I have not been able to get a simple straight answer on this from my dealer. Our Chevy Cruze is a 2014 with the 1.8 liter engine. Not a diesel, not a turbo. Twice now, when we have turned off the car the fan has continued to run after the engine is off. In neither of these were we idling for a long period of time prior to turning off the car such that the engine would have been hotter than usual. 

Is the fan running after the engine has been turned off only supposed to occur on the turbo and/or diesel models? Our 1.8 liter is a standard gas engine without the turbo.

Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Is the fan running after the engine has been turned off only supposed to occur on the turbo and/or diesel models? Our 1.8 liter is a standard gas engine without the turbo.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated.


No, had a LS rental that did it once. It was a 90 degree day though.

If the fan doesn't sound like a jet turbine, nothing to worry about. If it does, and does it often, you may have a defective thermostat - seems to be a common problem with the 1.8L engines.


----------



## smudge (Sep 10, 2020)

Chuck said:


> Maybe someone can help me. Believe it or not I have not been able to get a simple straight answer on this from my dealer. Our Chevy Cruze is a 2014 with the 1.8 liter engine. Not a diesel, not a turbo. Twice now, when we have turned off the car the fan has continued to run after the engine is off. In neither of these were we idling for a long period of time prior to turning off the car such that the engine would have been hotter than usual.
> 
> Is the fan running after the engine has been turned off only supposed to occur on the turbo and/or diesel models? Our 1.8 liter is a standard gas engine without the turbo.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated.





Chuck said:


> Maybe someone can help me. Believe it or not I have not been able to get a simple straight answer on this from my dealer. Our Chevy Cruze is a 2014 with the 1.8 liter engine. Not a diesel, not a turbo. Twice now, when we have turned off the car the fan has continued to run after the engine is off. In neither of these were we idling for a long period of time prior to turning off the car such that the engine would have been hotter than usual.
> 
> Is the fan running after the engine has been turned off only supposed to occur on the turbo and/or diesel models? Our 1.8 liter is a standard gas engine without the turbo.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated.


9/9/2020
I was just checking to see if I could find assistance on why my car just did this today. 3 times and I drove less than 4 miles. Sadly, I just put almost 1,000$ into my car between Jan and March. I hate to take to dealer because I have been there so many times since I bought car and things just don’t go well for me or my car. Any advice would be helpful.


----------

